# Athena vs Chorus



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

I am new to Campagnolo and am considering my first build after many years of riding Shimano. I like and prefer the look of the (mostly) alloy Athena and the price; however, I have read a couple of comments about the "cheap looking" shifters and poorly finished chainrings. It seems that Athena performs similarly if not identically to Chorus. What are the major tradeoffs between them besides the alloy finish vs carbon? I am trying to decide if Athena is worth the monetary savings. Thanks for the help. Karl


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

karlg said:


> I am new to Campagnolo and am considering my first build after many years of riding Shimano. I like and prefer the look of the (mostly) alloy Athena and the price; however, I have read a couple of comments about the "cheap looking" shifters and poorly finished chainrings. It seems that Athena performs similarly if not identically to Chorus. What are the major tradeoffs between them besides the alloy finish vs carbon? I am trying to decide if Athena is worth the monetary savings. Thanks for the help. Karl


I ride Record/SR mix for some 6000 km now and have recently set up and ridden Athena bike. Must be honest and say that in a blind test I wouldn't be able to tell the difference.
While mounting, the only part I was little disappointed about were Athena skeleton brakes, everything else is functional just as is with more expensive groups. Athena skeletons have that annoying adjusting screw that is hard to work with, which is not a big deal but once you know how it works on Record and SR you must have it like that. They also don't have bearings, but I haven't felt any difference there. As I see Chorus Skeletons are identical to Athena, so you gain nothing if you change only that pat with Chorus and you would have to get at least Record but they are black which wouldn't go with the rest.
So, If you prefer silver alloy parts my recommendation would be to get Athena. Bad thing is that it really does look cheaper than Record and Super Record, but good thing is that it really is cheaper than Record and SR. :idea:


----------

